# How is white russian?



## gcr6bk (Jan 4, 2006)

Heard and read about white russian. im thinking about growing some, has anybody here done that? if so tell bout it?


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 5, 2006)

i think white russian is a cross between a white widow and an ak47...  ive never tried any but from what i've read about it, would love to.  i'm sure you wont be dissappointed.  please, by all means, if you do grow it, let us know how good it is.


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 5, 2006)

alright i will post a grow journal when and if i do.


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 15, 2006)

Got a nice flowering white russian at the moment five weeks into flowering, nice smell not skunky very sweetish if i knew how to i would up-load some pics of her


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 16, 2006)

If you can do that bcause instead i just bought some blue nirvana.


----------



## zouse1234 (Mar 2, 2006)

HIYA all well those that seen my white russian pics will know that they were nearly ready to taste and that is what i did and may i say Wow what a lovely smoke no harshness atall brill it stuck me to the ceiling for a couple of hours, so those who want to grow it all i can say is go on my son it is not a hard plant to maintain, if you need info on what i did just ask and i will tell, Brothers Grunt thanks for the help, i have another White Russian in flower so will post some pics soon i also have four AK 47's on the go will keep you all posted


----------



## gcr6bk (Mar 2, 2006)

would you call it the best or one of?


----------



## zouse1234 (Mar 6, 2006)

well i would say for that variety yes a class of it's own the high is long lasting and the taste is kinda sweet, i have three AK47's on the go to see what that is like as it is part white widow, i would certainly recommend others to give it a go


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah i heard white russian is pretty awesome


----------



## gcr6bk (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 14, 2006)

yup white russian is way to go and im getting some soon i hope


----------



## astra007 (Aug 21, 2006)

the white russian has white widow in it but sorry to tell you that ak-47 does not.  its a afghani cross.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

White Russian is the stinkiest MJ plant there is. Hands down.

Growers worried about aromas wafting out of the homes really ought to take measures toward scrubbing the air.

And once that stuff is dry, and cured.....hoooooooooooooooweeeeeee does it stink! For reals, bury it 6' under...walk a mile away...you'll still smell it.

I advise serious conscious awareness of how much you reak when walking around with it on your person.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 22, 2006)

my ten white russians are sprouts now, never realized they be so smelly, couldnt be smellier than skunk.   did u have any trubs with nutes?  grow single stalk or prune?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 22, 2006)

my white russian didnt stink, it had a powerful aroma but nothing my can filter could not handle.  where did you get yours?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

K...lemmie clarify stink...

as in 'mmmmmmmmmm'....but powerful!
as in 'ahhhhhhhhhhhhh'....but sticky in the air
as in 'holy hell, my shorts in the hamper that i had on a week ago while carrying some still smell like it'

I left some in the car...went around shopping and goofing around...as I approached me car, I thought I could smell it...when I got in the car...it was like a marijuana perfume bomb had been set off!

btw....it was an excellent smoke. A bit on the harsh-side...but soooooper soooper stoned. Grown by a friend kind enough to include me in the grow.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh neat....I just lost my junior status.


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

this strain is a must for any grower..this was grown in advanced nutrients and in hydro..my last grow


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 22, 2006)

might help to let us know what it is,,,since itsa must for us....but dam that is one fine kick ass bud...what kind?  I love it.  hope itsa white russian


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes its white russian serious seeds......


----------

